# "What are your weaknesses" question in interviews - list lack of some experiences?



## MarkusEMS (May 1, 2013)

While waiting to be hopefully called for an interview I've been thinking about the one or the other question that seems to be fairly common in interview situations. 

While we all know our strengths by heart and are proud of ourselves, how about our weaknesses? Sure, everybody got them, but I wonder, is it ok to already "confess" in an interview that there's lack of some experiences?
Some experiences tend to happen while on the job, but again, my question is if its ok to bring that up during an interview as a weakness?


E.g. during my EMT training we got demonstrated twice how to prep an IV (spike the bag, caution re: sterile etc.) for the paramedic to actually place the line etc. but we didn't have practice ourselves and I didn't have any opportunities so far when I did some first aid tent shifts.
Or some independent study was about different EKG lead placement - some of my co-students got to experience and try it themselves during the clinicals but not all of us did, nor was it discussed in detail during class meeting, not to mention shown in a skill station practical session.


----------



## mycrofft (May 2, 2013)

You're overthinking it. 

Just list your important experiences when asked, and under weaknesses say "I'm new" or words to that effect. They won't use a psychic or lie detector to find out you haven't learned to parallel park or whatever.

Work on the diction. On applications, keep your answers brief and it shouldn't be as much a drawback. Especially use of the word "got".

Good luck!


----------



## Household6 (May 2, 2013)

Not all weaknesses are bad, I bet you can list some that have a positive side..

I take notes about everything in my pocket notebook -ex: someone mentions a med I don't know, I have to write it down and study it. 

I'm a neat freak, and a clean freak.

Sometimes my allergies plug up my ears, so I speak too loudly if there's background noise.

I'm *almost* overly concerned about myself or a team member getting hit by a car at an accident scene. That's my biggest fear. 

I've learned that I have always underestimated myself... I frequently surprise (impress) myself with the way I can flip my action switch.


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2013)

MarkusEMS said:


> While waiting to be hopefully called for an interview I've been thinking about the one or the other question that seems to be fairly common in interview situations.
> 
> While we all know our strengths by heart and are proud of ourselves, how about our weaknesses? Sure, everybody got them, but I wonder, is it ok to already "confess" in an interview that there's lack of some experiences?
> Some experiences tend to happen while on the job, but again, my question is if its ok to bring that up during an interview as a weakness?
> ...



Usually in a job interview, the interviewer is not going to want to hear about "skill weaknesses." The purpose of that sort of question is to learn more about the candidate on a more personal level. Think about some personal "flaws" you might have. Flaws is a poor word choice for this, but that's all I got.

I usually answer that question with something like, "I am very task-oriented and like to see projects through to the end. Sometimes I may become momentarily lost in the details of a project and forget about the big picture. I am becoming more aware of what scenarios cause me do this, and have been taking steps to make sure that I always am asking myself what the end goal is."


----------



## MarkusEMS (May 13, 2013)

*Thanks Tigger!!*

Hi Tigger, 

not sure if you follow this thread but I had an interview last Friday and thought of your response towards my question

"I usually answer that question with something like, "I am very task-oriented and like to see projects through to the end. Sometimes I may become momentarily lost in the details of a project and forget about the big picture. I am becoming more aware of what scenarios cause me do this, and have been taking steps to make sure that I always am asking myself what the end goal is.""

I thought of a similar response and that made the opposite at the interview desk smile and say "very good" 
Thought I thank you again and share this with you 

- Markus


----------

